# 36" x 36" x 24" Terrarium



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

This is the terrarium I set up for a local elementary school. It houses some azureus. Unfortunately I built this before I stumbled upon this site and thus I do not have a build diary . . . my appologies! I have a few neon tetras in the water area but I plan on getting more once everything settles in.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, i bet the kids are enjoying it!


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, I wish I had a viv like that in one of my classrooms!


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Hope that's not in one of the schools in the Harrisburg District! :lol: 
You probably broke the District's budget for the next 5 years considering all the problems that poor District has.

Seriously though, that is REALLY nice!!!! Do you have any Viv's of your own? Please post pics of them if you do.

Also, did you buy the Liana Vines locally? I've only been able to buy them from Black Jungle when they're in Hamburg once or twice a year.

Thanks for Sharing! Welcome aboard!!!!!!!


----------



## Nelson42 (Nov 14, 2007)

nice viv, I'm liking the plants and its well spaced out


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

No I'm not in the Harrisburg City school district. I work downtown in the capital complex, which is where I do most of my posting so that's why I used harrisburg as my location. I live in Shippensburg which is not nearly as glamorous or notable as Harrisburg. I DO have a terrarium of my own. I have a 10 gallon with a pair of breeding Azureus (I should have my first froglets around Christmas time!). I purchased and set up a 18 x 24 x 18 exoterra for them but am still waiting to put them in. I don't want to rush it. Unfortunately I did not document this one either so there will be no journal. 

I too got my vines from Black Jungle. I bought a bunch of stuff from them at the September Hamburg show and then a bunch more at Frog Day in NY (awesome by the way - thanks matt m.!!). I'm sure everyone was cursing me at frog day because i tore up black jungle's supply of driftwood! haha! I think i made like 10 trips to the car that day - each with arm fulls of stuff.

I am going to take some pictures of my pump box i built into the school terrarium. It incorporates a living plant on the lid! I also siliconed the light-grid stuff to the back and side of the terrarium before spraying the foam on. I think it added a TON of rigidity to the structure. This was important since neither side actually spans the entire pane of glass due to the door and front glass. I haven't seen anyone else do this so I might document it in a future build.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

that is truly amazing! how far around does the water go? i ask cuz i cant see the tetras.


----------



## Neoviv (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

thedude said:


> that is truly amazing! how far around does the water go? i ask cuz i cant see the tetras.


Below is a cheapo diagram i just made VERY quickly to show you the layout. Imagine you are looking from the top of the tank down. The reason you are not seeing the tetras is because there are only 3 of them and the usually hang out around the pump box. Thanks for all of comments!


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Melas,

Thanks for the info!

Your collection in yor signature is quite extensive, impressive!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

DartMan,

No problem! A lot of those are actually rescues. I'm a sucker for large reptiles that need homes. I have a 2000sq ft walk-out basement that these guys pretty much dominate. I also have a 4ft alligator that I stopped someone from releasing into a local river. I'm getting a 100lb male sulcata soon too (I have 2 acres of grass for him). I use these guys in presentations at several schools in the area. So yeah I don't have any clue how I got into these TINY little frogs but man I am HOOKED!!!!! 

I was actually a big time reef keeper for the last 10 years. When we moved into our new house last year I never set the aquariums back up. I built my house around a future reef tank that was going to be a divider in my living room. The design was for a 8'L x 4'T x 4'D aquarium. I have some serious electrical service to the area (seperate sub-panel box) as well as a built in exhaust system (for heat and humidity). Now I'm thinking this might have to be a giant terrarium! I just need to do a TON more research as well as find someone who can build something like that with doors etc.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW! 

Serious stuff you're looking at! It amazes me at how many of us here, at one time or another, was/is into Reefs. Yeh, I'm guilty, too.

On your LARGE project idea, there's 2-3 folks around here I'd considering consulting with. 
One would be "bbrock"! http://www.bbrock.frognet.org/

The other person is "AQUAMAC" (Mike): http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=33505

Let us know when you get rolling on the room divider project!!! AND MAKE SURE YOU DO A JOURNAL ON THAT PROJECT PLEASE! :lol:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Melas, nice reef! are you on reefcentral?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Dartman,

Thanks for the info! My first project will be finally moving my frogs into their new exoterra! This project is still a ways off. I was the G.C. for my house and there were several things I did not get done before we moved it. Lets just say that the "honey do" list will have to be finished first! I will DEFINITELY be documenting this thing heavily though.




Julio said:


> Melas, nice reef! are you on reefcentral?


Thanks Julio! I never actually joined reefcentral. I found the folks at reefs.org to be so friendly that I never bothered to create an account. It's a great site though! My favorite reef site ever though is http://www.oregonreef.com. Unfortunately the system crashed on him due to some hardware malfunction (I can't remember exactly) - great guy though!

Matt


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice! I love reef tanks..i have 1 myself. They just add so much more color to a room.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

not only do have a great tank but you keep idiots from releasing alligators! thats very impressive!

i see you also have some monitors, there great reptiles to keep. i realize you dont like small things as much but you should try ackies(varanus acanthurus). there the greatest little guys. only about 2 feet but amazingly fun and active!

haha sorry to get off topic.


----------

